# Cookware and Accessories sub forum ideas



## MJ (Apr 12, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Can't we have that as a sub forum for the cooking equipment section?


 
Good idea Choclatechef! Lets post all our ideas for sub-forums in the *Cookware and Accessories* forum here.

*Cookware and Accessories*

Commercial Cooking Equipment
Cookware Care and Maintenance
?
?


----------



## GB (Apr 12, 2005)

Cookware Care and Maintenance


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 12, 2005)

Let's not forget small home appliances.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 12, 2005)

Maybe a separate knife sub forum.  
Separate sub forum for pots and pans.
Separate sub forum for utensils.
Separate sub forum for non electric small appliances.


----------

